# How to attach a Clevis to this ?



## Ravot22 (Aug 8, 2021)

Would like to attach a clevis here for towing. Is there any attachment for this area below the pto?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Your tractor looks to be a Kubota, there is a drawbar that fits into that housing under the PTO, try your dealer and you will need a pin to fit or even a bolt of the correct diameter to lock the drawbar in place.


----------



## Ravot22 (Aug 8, 2021)

FredM said:


> Your tractor looks to be a Kubota, there is a drawbar that fits into that housing under the PTO, try your dealer and you will need a pin to fit or even a bolt of the correct diameter to lock the drawbar in place.


Thank you and you’re correct it’s a Kubota.
I appreciate your feedback.
Have a great night.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TSC has cheap ones but they tend to bend. The Kubota part will be a solid hunk of steel with properly drilled holes. Won't be cheap but they are very strong.

BTW, where is your PTO stub cover? When I'm not using my pto (which is rare), it's always covered with the stub shield and the shield has grease in it to keep the stub greased. Pto implements install much easier when you use the plastic shield to cover it when not in use.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

That pto rubber sleeve to cover the splines is well worth finding. I bought one. Then found several laying in the gravel parking lot of my Kubota dealer around back where they assemble and work on equipment.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Redlands Okie said:


> That pto rubber sleeve to cover the splines is well worth finding. I bought one. Then found several laying in the gravel parking lot of my Kubota dealer around back where they assemble and work on equipment.


I use a piece of neoprene pipe insulation and it works fine.


----------



## Ravot22 (Aug 8, 2021)

When I pick up a drawbar, I’ll pick up a pto stub sleeve.

Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Ravot22 said:


> When I pick up a drawbar, I’ll pick up a pto stub sleeve.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice.


Dont know if already mentioned, but if you go to TSC you need to know the correct size as they have different dimensions (W x H x L). If from kubota they will know by your tractor model.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Dont know if already mentioned, but if you go to TSC you need to know the correct size as they have different dimensions (W x H x L). If from kubota they will know by your tractor model.



On Kubota's there is only one size that I know of... All pto stubs are the same diameter, 540 / 6 spline or 1000 / 21 spline far as I know of. I was missing the one on my open station that I bought 2 years ago and my dealer had some in the shop, on the shelf and he gave me one. Put a shot or 2 of grease in it to keep the stub greased and clean. Mine stays in the tool box along with the other stuff...linch pin clips and pull pins when I'm not using it.

far as the drawbar, your local dealer should have it and if they don't, they can get one.

The TSC 'generic' ones are kind of flexible, had one and bent it a long time ago.. The Kubota ones don't bend.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Yep…was referring to different sizes of drawbars…the dimensions are dependent on the CAT of tractor. I’m not sure if he has a CAT1 or CAT2 as don’t recall seeing his model number being posted and I can’t tell from the pic. Obviously, Kubota will hook em up with correct size for his model, but if he goes to TSC he will see a rack of varying size bars.

but yes, the PTO stub will be same size for all


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Yep…was referring to different sizes of drawbars…the dimensions are dependent on the CAT of tractor. I’m not sure if he has a CAT1 or CAT2 as don’t recall seeing his model number being posted and I can’t tell from the pic. Obviously, Kubota will hook em up with correct size for his model, but if he goes to TSC he will see a rack of varying size bars.
> 
> but yes, the PTO stub will be same size for all
> 
> ...


Me, I'd go with the Kubota drawbar no matter what the price is. They are basically indestructible and they fit correctly and probably come with the correct attachment pins too. I can see it's a 'fixed' drawbar, unlike the swinging drawbars I have.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

You can also buy a drawbar that attaches between the two lower arms of your 3 point hitch.......I have both and have found that the 3 point drawbar is handy sometimes.....They are cheap but you need to know what Cat of 3 point you have......Looking at the picture I would guess Cat 1


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't much care for the between the lift arms drawbar for a couple reasons. One, it puts a lot of strain on the transmission / rear end castings and two, it raises the pull point on a tractor. You always want to pull from the lowest possible point and that is a stationary drawbar.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Don't much care for the between the lift arms drawbar for a couple reasons. One, it puts a lot of strain on the transmission / rear end castings and two, it raises the pull point on a tractor. You always want to pull from the lowest possible point and that is a stationary drawbar.



Been doing it that way for years now.......I have no idea how you get it puts more strain in the trans by doing this and you can lower the 3 point to about the same height as the normal drawbar height would be.........

I realize that you are a "by the book" type person and I am not but you need to keep in mind, there is always more then one way to do something and may be more then 1 right way and more then 1 wrong way.........


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Let me put it another way.. If tractors didn't need drawbars to pull with, then manufacturers wouldn't put them there in the first place. 3 PH lift arms are for lifting, not pulling. I don't consider what you allude to as wrong, just not the ideal way.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Guess it depends on what your pulling. Three point used to pull box blades, drags and smaller plows. The 3 pt bar is handy for moving trailers etc. Only thing I’ve used the stationary drag bar for it securing tractor to trailer and I use the a clevis for this.

I’ve also used 3 pt drag bar for lifting posts with chains and dragging large poles. Dragging poles you have to lift the front as using the fixed drag causing them to plow into ground. I have to get another one as my old one went with old tractor as it was too small for current 3 pt.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The draw bar also moves the pull point ahead of the rear axle which pretty much eliminates flip overs and allows the tractor to gain traction.
That being said, I skid logs out of the woods all the time with the three point hitch on my 8N. I have a log grapple that I can pick up the end of the log with and drag it out in the snow without it digging in as TX MX5200 mentioned. Works for me! There are no draw bars on my 8N, but I do have a swinging draw bar on my Cockshutt the I can pin into various positions if I wanted to. It is better for pulling my old 4 wheel trailer particularly for backing it up. The draw bar is staionary and doesn't have the play the three point hitch has.


----------

